# New member from Illinois!



## rabbit07 (Jul 16, 2008)

Hi everyone I am a new member on here from Illinois!:icon_salut:If you want to know more about me or talk just send me a message.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to Archerytalk:darkbeer:


----------



## SOILhunter2 (Feb 7, 2008)

sweet welcome... im originally from omaha il. where do u shoot 3d around here?


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wave3: :yo: *G'day.*:welcome: to *Archery Talk* rabbit07. :typing: Enjoy the *fun* here.


----------



## rcmjr (Jan 31, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## rocket83 (Dec 9, 2007)

*rabbit07 lol*

man the name sounds alot like my g/f??????? LOL its about time you get your own name on here.she shoots some asa and ibo stuff )little creek/si bowhunters and anywhere we find foam.currently from gallatin county illinois (equality) oh and shot her 1st 14 this past weekend from 24 yds.


----------



## MrSinister (Jan 23, 2003)

Welcome to AT. I lived down south in IL for a LONG time. Now I am up here where it gets colder in the winter and just as hot in the summer. I need therapy. Enjoy AT it is where it is at for archery and about anything else.


----------



## IABowhunter67 (Jul 14, 2008)

Welcome!!!! :darkbeer:


----------



## rabbit07 (Jul 16, 2008)

*Thanks*

Thank you all for welcoming me into AT. This seems like the place to be if you need to talk about bow or even have any questions. I shoot in the yard and mostly like shooting at Little Creek Archery! I have known them for a long time. I was actually raised around them and they have a great range. They welcome anybody from everywhere if any one is ever in the area they should go try it out. My boyfriend has actually been a big help in me shooting. Thanks agin for the welcome. Hope to keep talking to you all.:wav:


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Bayou Bowhunter (Sep 18, 2007)

:welcome: to Archery Talk! :darkbeer:


----------



## Bowdiddly (Jan 19, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)

Glad to have ya here!!

Enjoy archery, Bring others along!!


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------



## Flat-Broke (Mar 3, 2006)

Welcome to AT! :darkbeer:


----------



## rabbit07 (Jul 16, 2008)

*Thanks*

Thank you all agin for the welcome.:darkbeer:


----------



## LJ256 (Jul 8, 2005)

Welcome to AT


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!

Enjoy Shooting!:archer:


----------

